#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  قلب مصــر و أم أحمــد في عضــوين ع الهــوا..

## نشــــوى

[frame="3 80"]
السلام عليكم 

رجعنا تاني ولقاء جديد في 


عضــوين ع الهـــوا




الاسبوع بيجري بسرعة ولا انا بيتهيألي  :: 
المهم .. 
لقاءنا للاسبوع ده .. لقاء جديد ومختلف .. لان لاول مرة يكون الضيفين معانا من الجنس الناعم :: 
ومش اى ضيفين كمان ..دول ضيفتين نكن لهم كل تقدير واحترام ..
فانا عن نفسي متوقعة لقاء .. هاديء .. ناعم ..ومثمر .

........

ضيفتنا الاولى ..
هى قلب المنتدى  ::  .. شخصية جميلة ومحبوبة وعندها القدرة على احتواء الكبير قبل الصغير.
مرورها فى المواضيع مرور برغم هدوءه  الا انه مؤثر ودايما بيضيف للموضوع قيمة جديدة ..
وبرغم مسؤليتها عن حاجات كتير في المنتدى بحكم ان هى مراقب .. الا انها فعلا  متواجدة معانا في مواضيعنا وبمواضيعها اللى بجد دايما فيها فكرة جديدة .. 
وحقيقي انا فرحت جدااا لما ردت عليا وقالت لى ان هى موافقة انها تنورنا وتكون ضيفة معانا في عضوين ع الهوا ...   :f:  


وضيفتنا الثانية..
يعني مش عارفة اقول ايه .. هي أم بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من معنى .. دايما تحس بالرقة والعذوبة بتنساب من ردودها.. تحسها في ردها كأنها بطبطب عليك  ::  .. 
هي مشرفة .. نشيطة.. لو شوفت اسمها تحت موضوع .. ادخل بقلب جامد وخليك عارف ان انت اكيد هتشوف موضوع فعلا هيعجبك .. وهتطلع منه بمعلومة جديدة ..
وبجد بجد بجد انا فعلا سعيدة جدااا ان هى قبلت الدعوة ومش قبلتها بس دي بعتت رد جميل جدا وراقي جدا جدا.. وحقيقي مش عارفة اشكرها ازاى على موافقتها انها تنورنا في  عضوين ع الهوا ..  :f:  

معانا النهاردة 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



قلب مصــر 


 و 


أم أحمــد


ام يوسف .. ام احمد .. بجد نورتونا وشرفتوني بقبولكم لدعوتي
وياااااارب تقضوا معانا وقت طيب وما تندموش ابدااااااااا
على انكم وافقتم تطلعوا معانا ع الهو  :: 
في انتظار بدأ اللقاء.. 

الاخوة الكرام .. باقي اعضاء وعضوات منتدانا الغالي
اتمنى ان انتم تقضوا معانا وقت طيب في لقاءنا الاسبوعي
وانتظرونا الاثنين القادم  7 ابريل 2008
ولقاء جديد في ..

عضوين ع الهـــوا


تحيـــاتي للجميع ,,

 :f:   :f:   :f: [/frame]

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


كل سنة وانت طيبة يانشوى 


عضوين على الهوى  موضوع جميل 


قلب مصــر


و 


أم أحمــد

مع اطيب الامنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## أبو منار

اختيار موفق واتوقع يكون اللقاء قنبلة الموسم

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="13 70"]الغاليه ارتحال
اهلا بيكي وبضيوفك الجمال ايه يابنتي ده انتي دايما
تبهرينا بأحلى وأغلى ناس في المنتدي
يعني مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد
قلب مصر وام احمد من احب واروع الشخصيات
واقربهم لقلوبنا جميعا يعني بجد يانشوى
اختيار موفق للغايه انا بحيكي ياغاليه
لاني بجد كان نفسي التقيهم على المستوى الشخصي
كويس انك جبتيهم لنا لحد عندنا عشان نقدر نقترب اكتر
لأحلى واغلى قلب. قلب مصر واحلى واغلى اخت ام احمد
دعيني ارحب بالغاليات معك يا غاليه والاسئله الموجهه 
ليهم ستكون في فقره قادمه انشاء الله لكن هنبدأ باءلقاء
السلام والتحية على اجمل وارق نساء في الارض
والبقية تاتي في الحلقات القادمة انشاء الله تعالى

ودول 3 وردات لاجمل 3 وردات
ارتحال وقلب مصر وام أحمد
 ودي كمان مني لأغلى اخوه واخوات مارين بالموضوع
تحياتي وارق امنياتي للجميع
أختكم عزة نفس[/frame]*

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

نورتونا يا جماعة

و بعدين نحب نتعرف و ياريت بطايقكم بقي كده

و كمان رخص السواقة

كل العربيات اللى ورا دى تركن علي جنب لما نتعرف على الناس دى و نقعد بهدوء 

الأول دول وردتين كل واحدة تختار اللى يناسبها منهم





و بعدين دى لقمة بسيطة كدا في الأول

بلاش أسئلة قبل الأكل





بسرعة قبل نشوى ما تيجى و تعمل علينا كبسة و هى مانعة الكلام ده

نشوف البطاقات بقي و نتعرف؟

أيوه بهدوء لو سمحتوا

شكرا يا نشوى على الأعضاء الحلوين دول

ممكن صورة مع الضيوف يا نشوى و لا ممنوع

صباحكوا فل إن شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="3 80"]
> السلام عليكم 
> 
> رجعنا تاني ولقاء جديد في 
> 
> 
> عضــوين ع الهـــوا
> 
> 
> ...


أرتحال حبيبة قلبي  :f: 
بعد كلامك الجميل صدقيني مش عارفة أقول إيه ... 

بشكرك جدا على دعوتك الجميلة والرقيقة للتواجد مع أخوانى وأخواتى الأعزاء في المنتدى
وسعيدة جدا بتواجد أختى الحبيبة أم أحمد معايا في اللقاء
فعلا هيا وحشتني جدا جدا وكان نفسي أشوفها بأى شكل 
وأنتى حققتي لي الأمنية دي
بتمنى أني أكون ضيفة خفيفة على الجميع 
وإن شاء الله كلنما نستمتع بهذا اللقاء الجميل
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيبة يانشوى 
> 
> 
> عضوين على الهوى  موضوع جميل 
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بيك أخى الفاضل ناصر الصديق  :f: 
بشكرك على التواجد معانا في لقائنا

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختيار موفق واتوقع يكون اللقاء قنبلة الموسم


أهلا بيك أخى الفاضل أبو منار  :f: 

ربنا يكرمك يارب على كلماتك الطيبة  :f: 
والقنابل والبمب والصواريخ كله جاهز  :: 
ألحق أجري بقى واستخبى  ::o: 
نورتنا ... مع خالص شكري وتقديري

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 


اخي الكريم .. ناصر الصديق
وحضرتك طيب .. شكرا جدا على مرورك 
ومتابعتك الدائمة لعضوين ع الهوا
ربنا ما يحرمنا من وجودك ابدا
 :f:  


اخي الكريم .. ابو منار
منور يا فندم 
 :f:  


حبيبة قلبي .. عزة نفس
عبير بجد انا مش بقيت اعرف ازاى ارد على ردودك  :l:  
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي على كلامك الجميل ده 
اللى فعلا قلب مصر وام احمد يستاهلوه وعن جدارة 
وبجد شكرا ليكي حبيبتي على متابعتك الدائمة لعضوين ع الهوا
 :f:  


اخي الكريم .. ابو امنية 
منور يا فندم .. انا جيت وشوفت الاكل والحلويات
مش كفاية قشر اللب فى اللقاء اللى فات
انت حالف يمين لازم تبوظ لنا الاستدويو هههههههههههههه
انت تنور فى اى وقت يا استاذ فريد وتجيب معاك كل اللى انت عايزه 
ربنا ما يحرمنا من مرورك الغالي
 :f: 


أم أحمد .. قلب مصر ..
منورنا بجد 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## ناصرالصديق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ارتحال  


ام احمد  


قلب مصر 


تقبلوا تحياتى

----------


## قلب مصر

> **
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته*
> *انا عارفة اني جاية متأخرة اوي*
> *وكان المفروض ارد علي اسئلة الحبيبة قلب مصر*
> *من يومين واكمل ردود علي بقية اخواتي الرائعين*
> *بس كان عندي شوية ظروف ملخبطة في اليومين اللي فاتوا*
> *علي شوية تعب منعنوني اني اتواجد بالشكل اللي يرضيني ويرضيكم*
> *فمعلشي سامحوني*
> *ان شاء الله هحاول بالليل اكمل رد علي الجميع*
> ...


حمد لله على سلامتك يا أم أحمد يا غالية إن شاء الله تكونى في أفضل حال دلوقتي  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السؤال الخامس*
> 
> *في وجهة نظر قلب مصر الادارية*
> *ما هي الايجابيات والسلبيات التي تراها في المنتديات*
> * عامة وفي ابناء مصر خاصة ؟*
> 
> *وهل تختلف وجهة نظرك كعضوة عن ادارية في ابناء مصر؟*



بداية وجهة نظري ومشاعري لم تختلف في كلتا الحالتين كونى عضوة أو إدارية في منتدى أبناء مصر فقلب مصرالادارية هي قلب مصر العضوة هي قلب مصر الإنسانة لا اختلاف بين الثلاثة  

بالنسبة لقلب مصر الإنسانة المتفاعلة مع منتدى أبناء مصر
أي شيئ في الدنيا له إيجابيات وسلبيات
بالنسبة لإيجابيات المنتديات عموما أرى أن لها دوراً هاماً جدا في توعية الشباب سبق أننا تحدثنا عنه إذا ما استخدمت بالشكل الصحيح والتوجيه الصحيح
بخلاف أن لها دوراً هاماً جدا بأنها تفرغ طاقة فكرية لدى الشباب بشكل صحى وليس في مناقشات فارغة تطيح بالعقل 
كما أن لها إيجابية هامة جدا تتمثل في تبادل الخبرات والمعارف
فبالرغم من قراءاتى المتعددة في مجالات مختلفة إلا أننى استفدت كثيرا جدا بمعلومات لم أكن أعرفها منذ اشتراكي في منتدى أبناء مصر وتعرفت على خبرات كثيرة وأشخاص لهم ثقلهم الفكري والأدبى كان من الممكن أن لا يحالفني الحظ واحتك بهم في الحياة العامة 
بخلاف أن التحاور في حد ذاته المتمثل في أن يطرح الفرد منا فكرة أو  موضوع وينتظر النقاش حول هذه الفكرة بنمي قدرات العقل لدينا بشكل كبير جدا ويجعل الذهن دائما في حالة استنفار للمزيد من المعرفة والنقاش

هذا عن الإيجابيات ... أما عن السلبيات .... فهي للأسف متنوعة أيضا
فقد نرى أن التواجد لتضييع الوقت مع العلم التام بأن الوقت نعمة لنا من الله يجب علينا أن نستغلها في كل دقيقة وثانية 
وقد نجد التواجد للتسلية والبحث في الفراغ فيدخل الإنسان ويقضي يومه ويخرج ولم يكتسب شيئا واحدا طيلة يومه
وهنا تكون المأساة الحلقة المفرغة من التوهان 
للأسف هناك أيضا سلبية اخرى توجد في المنتديات وهي ظاهرة الشللية والتحزب
وهي قادرة للأسف على هدم الكثير من الروح لدى باقي الأعضاء المشاركين في المنتديات

بالنسبة لأبناء مصر يتميز بالكثير الحمد لله وأهم مميزاته الروح االمصرية لتى تربط بين جميع أبناء مصر
فيكفى أن يشعر الانسان أنه يخاطب أبناء وطنه من خلال هذا الملتقى الراقي للحوار
كما أننى أشعر دائما بأننى في عائلة واحدة كبيرة تضمنى أنا وكل أفراد هذا البيت الكبير الذي يجمعنا
وهذا الشعور الذي أِشعره أجد الكثيرين يشعرونه بنفس الكيفية تماما
بخلاف أنه الحمد لله يضم بين جنباته نخبة رائعة ومتميزة من أبناء مصر المتميزين في كل المجالات وهذا يضفى عليه بصمة براقة دائمة الوضوح
أما عن سلبيات أبناء مصر فهي لا تختلف عن سلبيات المنتديات عموما وإن كانت تتجلى بشكل قليل نسبيا في منتدى أبناء مصر
فلا نجد الشللية المسيطرة إلى الحد المخرب لجهود أفراد المنتدى
بالعكس نجد أن أغلب المشاركين لهم دائما هدف وهو إنارة الطريق للآخرين من خلال مشاركة أو موضوع 

بشكرك يا أم أحمد على السؤال الجميل
والف سلامة عليكي من البرد  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم
> من جديد اقدم تحيه اعجاب للقاء الممتع جداً جداً 
> اسئله رائعه وفى الصمميم وهادفه جدا 
> فى انتظارك يأم احمد على الرد على اسئله قلب مصر لانها بصراحه مختاره اسئله جميله قوى 
> اجدها ستفيد الجميع من عقل واع وثقافه ممتازة 
> قلب مصر ......... أم أحمد .........
>  بارك الله فيكم



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أهلا بيكي أختنا الغالية على قلوبنا أم البنات  :M (32): 
سعيدة بمتابعتك اللقاء معانا 
حقيقي وجودك يضفي الكثير على هذا اللقاء 
في انتظار استمرار متابعتك معنا
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *السؤال السادس*
> 
> *يا تري اخبارك ايه مع الاحلام؟ والروئ؟
> وهل تحقق حلم معين حلمتي بيه وفسرتيه وطلع زي تفسيرك له؟
> *



والله يا أم احمد انتى جيتي على منطقة مهمة في حياتي
أنا من الأشخاص قليلي الأحلام 
ولا أتذكر أبدا أي حلم أحلم به إلا لو حد صحاني فجأة  ::uff:: 
وأحلامى دايما بتنحصر في نوعين من الأحلام أما أحلام كارتونية مضحكة تماما وتجديني فيها يكون ضمن فيلم كارتون من أفلام توم وجيري أو والت ديزني أو أي شيئ على هذا القبيل 
والمشكلة أني دايما بكون ضمن الصراع الدائر في القصة  ::mazika2:: 
وتقريبا دا ناتج عن طول فترات جلوسي أمام قنوات سبيس تون و mbc3 مع الولاد  :Baby: 

أما أن أحلامى تكون رؤيا وتكون في الغالب رؤيا لها معنى ومدلول في حياتي
ودي بتكون من أصعب الأشياء اللي بتمر عليا في حياتي جدا
لأني في الغالب بتأثر بيها جدا وبتعب منها وفي الغالب دايما أنها بتتحقق 
وعلشان كدة دايما بخاف من أنى أحلم

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منورنا يا جماعة والله .. ولقاء طبعا مش محتاجة أن انا أشيد بيه 
> 
> العزيزة .. قلب مصر 
> بجد مش عارفة أشكر حضرتك ازاى على الاسئلة الجميلة دي.. والاجابات الاجمل
> وترحيبك الراقي بكل الاعضاء متابعي الموضوع 
> خالص حبي واحترامي 
> 
> ...


ربنا يكرمك يا ارتحال ويارب دايما نكون عند حسن ظنكم
ويارب يكون اللقاء خفيف وينال رضى الجميع  :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *هو في الحقيقة في اكتر من مكان او مدينة بالتحديد بحبهم في مصر*
> *وليه فيه ذكريات كتير حلوة بتخليني كل اجازة احاول استرجع تلك الذكريات*
> *وبتتوقف زيارتي للمكان علي موعد نزولي في الاجازة*
> *بمعني في الصيف بستعيد ذكريات صيفية*
> *وفي الشتاء بستعيد ذكريات شتوية*
> *ههههههه*
> *ما هو لازم نستعيد كل ذكري علي حسب الطقس*
> *وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر*
> *لو نزلت اجازة في الصيف*
> ...


هههههههه جميلة قوي حكاية الذكريات الموسمية دي يا سمسمة  :hey: 
واول مرة أعرف أنك من الاسماعيلية 
على فكرة أنا من عشاق مدينة الاسماعيلية 
اكشتفتها في المرحلة الثانوية في إحدى رحلات المدرسة 
ومن يومها وهي أصبحت مدينة تحمل الكثير والكثير بداخلى
عارفة بعتبر الإسماعيلية هي الإبنة الرقيقة الهادئة لمصر لأن في محافظات تانية بعتبرهم أبناء مشاغبين أو أبناء مدللين
الإسماعيلة ابنة رقيقة وجميلة وتحبي تروحيها وتتمشي فيها وتشمى هواها الجميل تحسي أن هواها طيب زي ناسها  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *أجيبك من حيث انتهى سؤالك وجزئية تأثير العلم على صياغة المشاعر ، فأنا أعتقد ان المشاعر والأحاسيس منطقة يصعب التأثير عليها علميا او حتى اعادة صياغتها ، ولو كان ذلك فى المقدور لكان ذلك مدعاة للتدخل العلمى بشكل اكبر فى توجيه هذه المنطقة ولربما وصل الامر الى استنباط حبيبات او اقراص توجه المشاعر ، لكن ذلك امر بعيد جدا عن الواقع ، لذلك اقول ان مشاعرى وعواطفى بمنأى عن المعادلات الكيميائية التى درستها .**ومن  اري ان وجه التقارب الذي قد يتواجد بين العلم والشعر**ان كل منهم يعتمد اعتمادا كليا علي الحب والابداع*
> *فعندما يحب العالم علمه يسعي الي نهل المزيد من هذا العلم ومعرفة كافة النواحي التي تفيده في تقوية هذا العلم الي ان يصبح مبدعا في مجال علمه ...*
> 
> *وايضا بالنسبة للشعر فهو يعتمد اساسا علي الحب والابداع*
> *ومنهم تتولد المشاعر والاحاسيس الجياشة فيما يكتبه*
> *فكل كاتب ايضا هو مبدع في مجال كتابته*
> *ولعلنا نجد ان اغلب الادباء في الاساس هم من اصحاب العقول العلمية*  .
> *اما متى يلجأ العلم الى الشعر كى يعبر عنه ، فالمسألة لا يحكمها توقيت ولا توجهها نظرية ، وكما تعرفين وانت الأدرى منى فى هذا المجال ، فإن الشاعر او لنقل الكاتب لا يختار او يحدد متى سيكتب او متى ستأتيه الفكرة ، لذلك فإنى حين اكتب او اسكب بعضا من نزف قلمى فهو ليس بالضرورة تعبير عن هروب ام الكيميائية لام احمد الكاتبة كى تعبر عنها**لكن احيانا قد يحدث التزاوج بين هذا وذاك ، ابداع الحرف وابداع المعادلة ، ويتجول الحرف ارجاء المعادلة فتخرج فكرة مستحدثة تكون مجالا للكتابة .*
> 
> ...


اصل في رأيي دايما أن دراسة العلم بتجعل الإنسان قادر على وصف مشاعره بدقة
كأنه بيقيم معادلة لكن معادلة إنسانية والناتج هو مشاعر تعبر عن مكنون ذاته 
بحييكي على اتجاهك الأدبي الجديد ومنتظرين منك أعمال أدبية جميلة تعبر عن العلم والشعر معا  :: 

معلش  :Console:  أنا تعبتك بالأسئلة والبرد يعيني عامل عمايله

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> 
> الاخوه الاعزاء 
> 
> قلب مصر وام احمد 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ربنا يكرمك يارب أخى العزيز اسكندرانى على ذوقك وكلامك الجميل
بشكرك بجد على كل كلمة قولتها
وعلى مشاعرك النبيلة
تقبل تقديري واحترامي  :M (32):

----------


## اسكندرانى

> عارفة بعتبر الإسماعيلية هي الإبنة الرقيقة الهادئة لمصر لأن في محافظات تانية 
> بعتبرهم أبناء مشاغبين


*تقصدى مين يا ام يوسف
الاسكندرانيه كلهم طيبين
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *لو بطلنا نحلم نموت*
> *فدائما تراودني الاحلام*
> *واعمل علي تحقيقها بالقدر المتاح لي*
> *وفي حدود استطاعتي*
> *فاحلامي الشخصية*
> *ان استطيع ان اربي ابني تربية اسلامية صحيحة*
> *في ظل الظروف المفروضة علينا بحكم غربتنا*
> *حتي لا يأتي اليوم الذي اندم فيه علي اغترابنا*
> *حتي ولو كان في سبيل تحصيل العلم*
> ...



ربنا يحقق لك كل أحلامك يا أم أحمد وتسعدى بأحمد إن شاء الله في كل الأوقات  :Love:

----------


## أم أحمد

*و اعود لمتابعة اللقاء*
*وقد حاولت امس المشاركة اكثر من مرة*
*ولكن ابي المنتدي ان اشارك بكل اسف*
*وعذرا مرة اخري علي التأخير**فما زالت الانفلونزا تفتك بي*


*وما زلت اقاومها*
*دعواتكم*
**






> هذا لقاءٌ رائعٌ=بل بارعٌ بين النّجومْ
> يا قلبَ مصر تحيةً=للقلبِ إخلاصٌ يدومْ
> يا أمّ أحمد مرحباً=والقلبُ في بعدٍ يحومْ
> يا إرتحالُ تكرّمٌ=طيبُ اختيارك في العمومْ
> طوبي لنا بلقائكمْ=جئنا هنا نئدُ الهموم
> 
> 
> 
> تحياتي


*الاخ الكريم اوسيمي*
*سعيدة انا بوجودك المشرق في متابعة اللقاء*
*وسعيدة اكثر بهذا التواجد المتألق*
*الذي يفيض عذوبة مع دفء حروفك وكلماتك*
*تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

> *أختى الرقيقة أرتحال
> *
> 
> *كل الشكر والمودة والتحية لهديتك الرائعه لنا* 
> *بتواجد الغاليه* 
> *قلب مصــــــــر* 
> *والحانيه أم أحمد* 
> *ما أجمل هذا التواجد العطر الذى يمنحنا الروعة* 
> *من بين أروقة حديثكم المبهر الذى يروق لى* 
> ...


*اختي الحبيبة قيثارة*
*يا من تجيدين العزف علي اوتار القلوب*
*برقة وجودك وعذوبة كلماتك*
*اشكرك حبيبتي علي تواجدك الساحر*
*فانتي تعلمين جيدا مقدارك في قلبي*
*تقبلي خالص محبتي دائما*
*وتحياتي*
**

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*لقاء ممتع ومتميز لأختين متميزتين 

 



*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

فكرة حط قلب مصر و ام احمد فى عضوين على الهوى حلوة

----------

